# What bedding is good/bad for rats?



## VeronicaJ3 (May 11, 2015)

It's time for me to get more bedding for the rats, and I am trying to find a cheap bedding that is large enough to last me long enough, but I wanted to know what type of bedding is bad for rats so I won't buy it and what bedding is good.


----------



## MomToRats (Dec 25, 2014)

I use Kaytee Clean and Cozy It's not real cheap but It's great and don't hold any dust , In my book It's the best


----------



## Kipcrash (Dec 30, 2014)

If you're looking for wooden bedding, avoid softwood, _especially cedar & pine shavings_. Shoot for aspen, either shredded or shavings. I personally use brown paper crinkles (a relative of mine gets giant boxes of them b/c he works in shipping!) but newspaper is okay too, as long as you make sure the ink is soy-based, a type which is on the rise in America. If you DO use newspaper, your rats will get dirty and inky and need to be washed more frequently, but an occasional rinse will usually do the trick.  If you're using crinkles or branded paper products, make sure they don't have any dust on them. Bedding is a very important part of a rat's cage & daily life and should not be a topic that's taken lightly.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

MomToRats said:


> I use Kaytee Clean and Cozy It's not real cheap but It's great and don't hold any dust , In my book It's the best


^ Ditto. It's a great bedding.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

A lot of people diss pine, but there are so many successful rat keepers who use it. I'm currently using aspen, which is odourless, and I'm thinking of switching to kiln dried pine. The fact that pine does have a smell kind of masks the little odour of the rats, and I like that, because my family doesn't like rats. Whether or not pine causes any issues with your rats, will definitely depend how sensitive your rats' noses are. Mine have no issues with stronger smells like perfume and candles.
Definitely no cedar though.


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

Fraido said:


> A lot of people diss pine, but there are so many successful rat keepers who use it. I'm currently using aspen, which is odourless, and I'm thinking of switching to kiln dried pine. The fact that pine does have a smell kind of masks the little odour of the rats, and I like that, because my family doesn't like rats. Whether or not pine causes any issues with your rats, will definitely depend how sensitive your rats' noses are. Mine have no issues with stronger smells like perfume and candles.
> Definitely no cedar though.


It's not about sensitive noses. It's the phenols in pine that hurt the lungs. I mean, these hydrocarbures actually damage cells in the lungs. Cedar and pine beddings are also believed to cause enlarged livers. I used pine beddings all my life with my previous rodents and I never really thought if it was good or bad, I just used it. Now I have two giant bags stored at home that I don't want to waste but I won't either use them as bedding. In fact they will be nowhere near my furries.
http://www.ratfanclub.org/odynets.html

I personally use corn cob which is really cheap where I leave and though it's not the best bedding (it is believed to cause sleeping problems in rodents) I use it only for the litters. I change it once or twice a week and I'm happy with it. The one I buy it's also organic, so it gives me the security that my rats are not breathing pesticides or anything weird.


----------



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

MomToRats said:


> I use Kaytee Clean and Cozy It's not real cheap but It's great and don't hold any dust , In my book It's the best


I also agree. I just switched to this after trying a TON of other things including wood pellets, carefresh, fleece and you name it and yes while it's not the cheapest option to me so far owning 9 rats it still seems to be the best. Kinda messy if you have rats that like to dig or kick out bedding depending on the depth of your pans but there is like ZERO dust and they love running through it and I haven't smelled a thing!


----------



## Mikiz (Jul 17, 2015)

Has anyone tried shredded hemp bedding? I've just bought a big bag of it, it's used for horses normally, but it's dust extracted and everything and they market it as safe for small critters too.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Aspen is very affordable and safe. I used to use fleece but my girls shred it so it wasn't cost effective. If your rats won't shred it, that is your best option for cost. Buy it once and wash it until it wears out.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I use shredded aspen with a thin layer of either paper pellet or pine pellet bedding underneath. The pelletized bedding absorbs urine and liquids fast and helps keep things dry and odor free.


----------



## Moose27 (Mar 30, 2015)

Another vote for the Kaytee Bedding. It's relatively easy to find at Walmart, PetCo, etc but best to get it online pricewise. I mix with Aspen bedding to make a bag of the Kaytee last longer.


----------

